# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το σκανδαλιάρικο κοκατιλοκλουβί!!!

## Athina

Χθες παρέλαβα ΚΑΙ εγώ αυτό το υπέροχο κλουβί για τα δύο μπουμπούκια μου!!!
Στην αρχή τρόμαξαν αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι στην συνέχεια η "γνωριμία" με το κλουβί πήγε πολύ καλά.
Μόλις ανέβηκαν πάνω και μετά μπήκαν μέσα δεν ήθελαν να βγουν!
Θέλω να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την διακόσμηση?
Υπάρχει κάτι "καλύτερο" που μπορώ να κάνω? 


Διαστάσεις:55x60x1,72

----------


## lagreco69

Αθηνα μιλαμε για βιλλα!!! ειναι υπεροχοτατο θα ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενα στο νεο τους κλουβι {κλουβαρα} τα μικρα σου!! θελει κανενα παιχνιδακι ακομα, ισως καποιο χοντρο κλαδι να σκαρφαλωνουν.

----------


## stelios7

Τελειο το κλουβακι για διακοσμηση θα σου προτινα να παρεις καποιες ξυλινες πατυθρες σε διαφορα μεγεθοι οι να φτιαξεις καποιες μονη σου!!! Παντος καταπλικτικο κλουβι!!! Και τα κοκατιλακια σου!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Αθηνά είναι τέλειο!! Από πού παρέλαβες να παραλάβω κι εγώ;;  :Happy: 
Μόνο είναι λίγο άδειο ακόμη, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ενα-δυο ξύλινες πατήθρες πχ, και καμιά σχοινένια γεφυρούλα για να σουλατσάρουν!
Αυτό το πράσινο με τις τρυπούλες που κρέμεται, τι είναι; Έχει κεχρί μέσα; Αν ναι είναι υπέροχο!

----------


## Athina

Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται άλλα έχω δυο.
Περιμένω από βδομάδα να μου στείλει ο mitsman λίγες ακόμη (ευχαριστωωωωωωωω :Love0038: ) οπότε θα γεμίσει!!!




> Αθηνά είναι τέλειο!! Από πού παρέλαβες να παραλάβω κι εγώ;; 
> Μόνο είναι λίγο άδειο ακόμη, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ενα-δυο ξύλινες πατήθρες πχ, και καμιά σχοινένια γεφυρούλα για να σουλατσάρουν!
> Αυτό το πράσινο με τις τρυπούλες που κρέμεται, τι είναι; Έχει κεχρί μέσα; Αν ναι είναι υπέροχο!


Σευχαριστώ πολύ Αντιγόνη
Το πράσινο είναι κάτι σαν μπουκαλάκι,πλαστικό με τρυπούλες για να βάζεις λιχουδιά και να την παίρνουν  :winky: 
Μέσα έβαλα το μείγμα που έφτιαξα πολύ εύκολα




*ελπίζω να κατάλαβες!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Αθηνά!! Είναι τέλεια!! 

Εγώ θα έβαζα σίγουρα μία κούνια, κι άλλες πατήθρες, καμιά σκαλίτσα και θα κρεμούσα πολλά παιχνιδάκια.... γενικώς θα το έκανα τσίρκο ρε παιδάκι μου!! χαχαχα!!!
Αααα.. επίσης θα άλλαζα τις ταίστρες που είναι για Μακάο, και θα εβαζα πιο μικρά μεταλλικά μπολάκια!  :winky: 




> Το πράσινο είναι κάτι σαν μπουκαλάκι,πλαστικό με τρυπούλες για να βάζεις λιχουδιά και να την παίρνουν


Είναι ένα από τα λεγόμενα foraging toys, που ενισχύουν το ένστικτο των παπαγάλων μας για αναζήτηση τροφής, όπως θα έκανε στη φύση!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι που λενε ζωη χαρισαμενη.... δεν θα σου παρει καιρο να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι η καλυτερη σου αγορα!!!!! κατσε να ανεβασω να σου βαλω μια φωτο απο το δικο μου!

----------


## mitsman

Εχω παρει ενα ιστιοπλοικο σχοινι το οποιο το εχω περασει οπως βλεπεις και καταληγει στην πορτα... παιχνιδια τωρα δεν εχω πολλα γιατι τα εχουν σπασει αλλιως κανε το οσο πιο τσαντηρι μπορεις... του παει......! και τους αρέσει!

Το μπολακι του φαγητου δες που δεν κουτσουλανε και βαλε το στον πατο για να εκμεταλευονται ολο τον χωρο!

----------


## moutro

Με γεια σας Αθηνούλα!!!!! Τα μικρα θα το καταευχαριστηθούν είμαι σίγουρη και θα το κάνετε πανέμορφο!!!!!!

Αχ αυτό το κλουβί... πόσο με έχει προβληματίσει.... Το θέλω πολύ απο τη μία απο την αλλη το φοβάμαι. Αθηνά, πες μου σε παρακαλώ, σε βολευει? Εσύ που είσαι κοπέλα μπορείς να το χειριστείς εύκολα? Τα πουλιά σου επιστρέφουν εύκολα στο κλουβί? Επειδη είμαι και γω στο ψάξιμο, με προβληματίζει η ευκολια του στη μετακινηση και το οτι το μικρο μου δεν μπαίνει εύκολα στο κλουβί και τον βαζω εγώ με κολπα που με αυτο το κλουβί δεν γινονται...

----------


## Athina

Μάρθα στην μεταφορά είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το προηγούμενο κλουβί μου γιατί ήταν 75χ40χ35 (νομίζω) και δεν "κουνιόταν"
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπαίνουν μόνα τους ακόμα μέσα επειδή δεν το έχουν εξερευνήσει πλήρως!!!
Πιστεύω ότι θα σε βολέψει και εσένα γιατί ανοίγει από πάνω οπότε θα είναι πιο εύκολο να μπει.
Απλός αν το μικρό σου δεν είναι τελείως εξημερωμένο ίσως στην αρχή τρομάξει από τον όγκο όπως και τα δικά μου.
Μόλις όμως μπήκαν μέσα δεν ήθελαν να βγουν.

----------


## moutro

> Μάρθα στην μεταφορά είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το προηγούμενο κλουβί μου γιατί ήταν 75χ40χ35 (νομίζω) και δεν "κουνιόταν"
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπαίνουν μόνα τους ακόμα μέσα επειδή δεν το έχουν εξερευνήσει πλήρως!!!
> Πιστεύω ότι θα σε βολέψει και εσένα γιατί ανοίγει από πάνω οπότε θα είναι πιο εύκολο να μπει.
> Απλός αν το μικρό σου δεν είναι τελείως εξημερωμένο ίσως στην αρχή τρομάξει από τον όγκο όπως και τα δικά μου.
> Μόλις όμως μπήκαν μέσα δεν ήθελαν να βγουν.


το θέμα με το δικό μου είναι ότι μολις πάω να τον βάλω μεσα, πετάει και φεύγει και αναγκαζομαι πολλές φορες να του φέρνω το κλουβί απο πάνω του χωρίς το πάτο και να σκαρφαλώνει προς τα πάνω... Με κάτι τοσο μεγάλο δεν γίνεται αυτο και μας βλέπω να παίζουμε κυνηγητο.... Οπως και να χει, το θεμα ειστε εσεις!!! Περιμένουμε πολλές φώτο μολις τελειώσει η διακοσμηση!!!

----------


## COMASCO

αθηνα μπραβο!!!!!θα το ευχαριστηθουν απολυτα τα μικρα σου...!!!!!παραδεισος..!!!να σου ζησουν κιολας και παντα με υγεια..να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## Athina

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πάρα πολύ.
Από βδομάδα όταν βρω χρόνο θα πάω στο μεγάλο πετ σοπ της Θεσσαλονίκης  :winky:  για να το γεμίσω...

----------


## Antigoni87

Αθηνά πολύ ωραία και εύκολη συνταγή!! παχυντική βέβαια, αλλά αν είναι να δώσει κανείς στικς για λιχουδιά, είναι εννοείται πιο υγειινά τα σπιτικά από τα αγοραστά!  :Happy: 
Και το κλουβί καταπληκτικό, μακάρι να τα πήγαιναν καλά τα κοκατίλ μου μεταξύ τους, τέτοιο είχα σκοπό να πάρω να τα βάλω και τα δυο μέσα... Αλλά πού!!
Μάρθα, όσο για το  πουλάκι που το "καπακώνεις" για να το βάλεις στο κλουβί, έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αλλά τον παρασύρω με δέλεαρ για να τον πιάσω! Προσπάθησε κι εσύ, για να μην ταλαιπωρείσαι κάθε φορά. Συγκεκριμένα, ο Δαρβίνος μου είναι πολύ ήμερος αλλά και πονηρός. Συνεχώς είναι πάνω μου και μουρμουρίζει ή δίνει φιλάκια, αλλά μόλις καταλαβει ότι πρόκειται να τον πάω προς το κλουβί, πετάει στο κουρτινόξυλο ή κάπου ακόμη πιο ψηλά και δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα. Όμως ανακάλυψα ότι είναι πολύ ζηλιάρης  :Happy:  οπότε παίρνω τον Floyd στα χέρια μου και τον χαϊδεύω (αυτός βαριέται να φύγει και θέλει να ξαναμπεί στο κλουβί) και ο Δαρβίνος ζηλεύει και έρχεται τρέχοντας για να τον χαϊδέψω κ αυτόν! Οπότε τον πιάνω απαλά στις παλάμες μου και τον βάζω στο κλουβί. Είναι κι αυτό μια διαδικασία, αλλά τι να κάνεις!... Δες σε τι δε μπορεί να αντισταθει (παιχνίδι, λιχουδιά, κάποιο άλλο ερέθισμα) και δοκίμασε να του τη φέρεις!  :Party0011:  Μπορεί να είναι λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία για σένα,γιατί μπορεί κάποτε πχ αναγκαστικά να αλλάξεις κλουβί. Τότε τι θα κάνεις;; Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι!!!!

----------


## moutro

Θα αλλάξω κλουβί, αλλά θα πάρω πάλι ένα που να έχει κενό απο κάτω για αυτό το λόγο γιατί ότι κόλπο και να κάνω μετα τη 2η-3η φορά το μαθαίνει και μου φεύγει. Στις αρχές έμπαινε εύκολα τον ειχα στο χέρι μου του μιλούσα και τον έβαζα, τώρα δεν καθεται.... μετά τον ξεγελούσα με κεχρί, τώρα δεν καθεται. Και μόνος του όταν μπαίνει μέσα για να φάει, παίρνει ενα σποράκι και το τρωει πανω στη πορτα για να προλαβει να βγει εαν παω να τον κλεισω.... Είναι απίστευτα πονηρός.... Κι γω θελω να ελπίζω ότι τώρα με τη μικρή θα ζηλεύει και θα μπαίνει και αυτός...

----------


## Athina

> Αθηνά πολύ ωραία και εύκολη συνταγή!! παχυντική βέβαια, αλλά αν είναι να δώσει κανείς στικς για λιχουδιά, είναι εννοείται πιο υγειινά τα σπιτικά από τα αγοραστά!


Παχαίνει και πολύ μάλιστα.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το έβαλα γιατί ήταν καινούριο το κλουβί και ήθελα να τα δελεάσω για να μην φοβούνται και να κάθονται.Είναι κάτι που τους αρέσει πολύ και θέλω να το συνδυάσουν με το κλουβί για να θέλουν να μένουν μέσα.
Σε λίγο καιρό φυσικά θα το βγάλω.
Συνήθως μπαίνει για κανά τριήμερο τον μήνα!  :Happy:

----------


## polly

> Χθες παρέλαβα ΚΑΙ εγώ αυτό το υπέροχο κλουβί για τα δύο μπουμπούκια μου!!!
> Στην αρχή τρόμαξαν αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι στην συνέχεια η "γνωριμία" με το κλουβί πήγε πολύ καλά.
> Μόλις ανέβηκαν πάνω και μετά μπήκαν μέσα δεν ήθελαν να βγουν!
> Θέλω να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την διακόσμηση?
> Υπάρχει κάτι "καλύτερο" που μπορώ να κάνω? 
> 
> 
> Διαστάσεις:55x60x1,72


Καλημέρα! Είναι εύκολο να μου πεις σε π.μ. από που το πήρες έτσι μαυρό-γκρί το κλουβί γιατί εγώ ρώτησα και το έχουν μόνο σε μπλε και άσπρο(απαίσιο)!

----------


## Anastasiatrela

το κλουβι σου ειναι τέλειο.!!!!!!τα μικρα σου θα ευχαριστηθούν πολυ εκει μέσα αλλα μημπος να εβαζες κανενα ακομα κλαδακι(ξυλινο παντα) και ισος κανενα ακομα παιχνιδακι 
ή κανένα καθρευτάκι???

----------


## Jonny

Τώρα είδα το θέμα, το ίδιο πήρα και εγώ (απίστευτο κλουβί), φοβερά τα πουλάκια σου να σου ζήσουν.

Γέμισε το αντέχει  :Happy0064: , μαζί δεν σου είχε και δύο ξύλινες πατήθρες; η μία για την οροφή αλλά ταιριάζει και προς το βάθος και μια κανονική;

----------


## Athina

Ναι αλλά είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να μπει μέσα.
Χάνουν την ισορροπία τους.

----------


## Athina

*Κάπως έτσι ήταν το κλουβί μας πριν αρκετό καιρό.Μικρές αλλαγές έχουν γίνει σε μερικές πατήθρες όταν παραλάβαμε τις ξύλινες πατηθρούλες της mariakappa!!! 
Θα μπουν φωτογραφίες από ο κλουβί όπως είναι σήμερα σύντομα...

*
**
**

**
**

----------


## mai_tai

εκπληκτικη βιλλα....-οτι καλυτερο πιστευω μπορουσες να παρεις  στα μικρα σου...-αν θες μας λες κ τιμη που το πηρες να εχουμε υποψιν μας..

----------


## Athina

Σευχαριστώ Στέλιο.Το κλουβί το αγόρασα 135ε.

----------


## Ρία

αα!! πολύ ωραίο!! μπράβο!

----------


## mai_tai

Αξιζει κ με το παραπανω τα λεφτα του-να το χαιρονται λοιπον κ να γερασουν εκει μεσα :Jumping0044:

----------


## Ρία

και να το γεμίσουν!!!!

----------


## Athina

*Αλλάξαμε διακόσμηση στο κλουβί μας.Σας αρέσει??
*

----------


## lagreco69

Μας αρεσει!! ολα ειναι πολυ ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενα.

----------


## mitsman

Εχω το ιδιο κλουβι.... οσο και να εχω προσπαθησει τοσο ομορφο σαν το δικο σου δεν το εχω κανει ΠΟΤΕ!!!!

οταν το ειδα απο κοντα επαθα πλακα!

----------


## Athina

Το να ακούω κάτι τέτοιο από εσένα με κάνει περισσότερο χαρούμενη!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας,κάνω ότι μπορώ για να είναι ευτυχισμένα τα πουλάκια μου!  :Happy:

----------


## cute

το κλουβί σου Αθήνα είναι πραγματικα απιθανο!!πολύ τυχερά είναι τα κοκατιλακια σου!!!

----------


## Gardelius

* Αθηνα ειναι τελειο!!!!!*

----------


## Ρία

αθηναα!! κ εγώ έμενα σε τέτοιο κλουβί!! χαχααχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αθηναα!! κ εγώ έμενα σε τέτοιο κλουβί!! χαχααχαχαχα


κι εγω! αλλα η κριση με εκανε να μετακομισω σε ενα μικροτερο κλουβι!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Αθηνα ειναι υπεροχο το κλουβι....τι κλουβι,κλουβα!!!
Καλα να περνανε τα μικρα σου εκει μεσα...  :winky:

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφο το κλουβι σου Αθηνα

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Πολύ όμορφο κλουβί Αθηνά!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Κοκατιλοκαταπληκτική  :Happy:  Η κλουβαρα σου Αθηνα, Και να σου ζησουν τα μικρα του!!!!!!!   :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Titi La Bonita

Αχου μωρε τα μωρακια χαρηκαν! Είναι πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## geog87

Αθηνα παλατι το εχεις κανει!!!τελειο!!!!!παντως θα μπορουσες στον πατο να βαλεις πελλετ!!!!  :winky:

----------


## abdelakos

Αθηνα τελειο!!!θα μπορουσα να μαθω απο που μπορω να το βρω???Σκοπευω να παρω εναν indian ringneck :-)

----------


## Athina

Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση,έχεις πμ  :Happy:

----------

